# Grado superior de electricidad y electrónica



## flish (Abr 23, 2007)

Soy un estudiante de 2º de bach en puertas de la selectividad, y ahora tengo que decidir si me meto en la universidad o hago otra cosa, por ejemplo un grado superior.
Lo que tengo claro es que quiero estudiar electrónica pero no se por que vía (universidad o fp). Por lo visto en fp de electricidad y electrónica hay 4 opciones:

-Desarrollo de Productos Electrónicos
-Instalaciones Electrotécnicas
-Sistemas de Regulación y Control Automáticos
-Sistemas de Telecomunicación e Informáticos

Quizá haya alguien que sepa un poquillo como va el asunto y me pueda recomendar, porque la verdad es que esos nombres no me terminan de orientar.

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado


----------



## Edu_Mt (Abr 24, 2007)

Hola.
Yo opte por el camino de la formacion profesional (Desarrollo de productos electronicos),y ahora ando metido en la tecnica de 3 años.Asi que te cuento un poco mi valoracion de tus opciones,para que por lo menos tengas una leve idea.
Espero no extenderme mucho   .

A ver puedes ir a por la FP si te gusta la electronica solo por la parte artesanal,de montar circuitos,ver como funcionan y cosas mas practicas.Hay muy poca base teorica,asi que tendras alguna idea de casi todo,pero a poco que rasques se te quedara en nada.Si te tienta la idea de la electronica en si elige el que hice yo.Porque en el de teleco se centran poco en la electronica, y los otros restantes no los conozco bien, pero me da que no mucho.Tambien un punto a favor es que no te costara mucho esfuerzo a poco que te guste un poco,y no tendras tanta carga horaria (Si no ha cambiado eran solo 6 horas al dia)Con lo que incluso se puede compaginar con un trabajo.Esta opcion te vale para entrar rapido en el mundo laboral.

Pero si te pica de verdad el gusanillo por esto yo te aconsejo unos estudios universitaros.Eso si no esperes tocar mucho el soldador ni los componentes.Casi todo es teorico y necesitaras un nivel medio tirando a bueno de matematicas.Te exigira esfuerzo y horas,pero la recompensa vale la pena.El primer año es el de puesta a punto,como un 3º de bachillerato,luego ya se meten mas en el tema.No te puedo decir mucho mas porque yo aun no la he acabado (a ver si al año que viene ya,por diox   ).Pero a mi me esta resultando lo mas estimulante que he hecho.Cada vez te apetecera saber mas y mas.Esta es la opcion perfecta si pretendes diseñar algun dia.

Bueno espero haberte sido de algo de ayuda.Y hagas lo que hagas si es realmente lo que quieres hacer estara bien.  Saludos y suerte


----------



## flish (Abr 24, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tu opinión.

Verás, yo me lo había planteado un poco como "ir a lo seguro", es decir, haciendo el grado superior dentro de 2 añitos voy a tener un título. En cambio, si me meto en la ing. técnica industrial de electrónica cabe la posibilidad de que dentro de esos mismos dos años este atascado y con un montón de asignaturas pendientes. 

Una opción a tener en cuenta sería plantearse la entrada a la universidad después de ese nuevo punto de partida (la titulación del grado superior), pero mi duda es si despues de estudiar el grado superior, hago la ing técnica industrial, ¿sentiré que he perdido los 2 años del grado superior y que hubiera sido mejor entrar directamente a la carrera?

Un saludo

P.D: Yo también soy de Zaragoza ^^


----------



## Manonline (Abr 24, 2007)

Es como preguntar:

Ser barrendero o fabricante de escobas?

Los dos son trabajo... uno requiere menos estudios y conocimientos que otro... pero al esfuerzo viene la recompenza...

como decia flish, si solo te gusta la electronica x montar circuitos segui la FP (aca en Argentina no existe eso, en cambio existen las escuelas tecnicas o industriales) y trabajaras de tecnico o algo asi..
en cambio si te gusta la electronica en si, segui la carrera universitaria y como hobbie podrias montar circuitos... es todo un tema...

Yo por mi parte (tengo 16 años) estoy estudiando en una escuela tecnica de electronica y al terminar (es 1 año mas que en un bachiller comun) seguire ingenieria electronica...

Espero que elijas lo mejor para vos...
Suerte,
Mano.


----------



## Edu_Mt (Abr 26, 2007)

Flish,por lo que respecta a mi no creo que haya perdido 2 años haciendo el modulo.Porque fue alli donde descubri las ganas de seguir estudiando estos temas.Y a no ser por problemas de dinero o cosas mas delicadas,tu piensa que no hay mucha diferencia de terminar los estudios 2 años mas tarde.Por ejemeplo de los 22 a los 25.
La vida laboral es muy larga y es mejor hacer las cosas ahora que tendras ganas,que no decir,lo intentare luego.
Pero si es verdad que tienes que sopesar el que vas a tener que esforzarte,y que ese esfuerzo va a ser mas tu interes,porque no te van a dar nada hecho a partir de ahora.Y eso es porque hagas el modulo o la ingenieria,vas a tener que buscar mucho la información,los apuntes y muchas cosas por tu cuenta.Asi que entras en la tecnica,entra con ganas.Y no te digo nada en una industrial.

Bueno,ya solo puedo darte animos,paisano.   Saludos


----------



## peladj (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola,

Vuelvo a retomar el tema de la orientación laboral. Yo llevo 7 años trabajando como ingeniero (consultoría tecnologías de la información, consultoría de aeropuertos, montaje mecánico en industria aeronáutica, y finalmente técnico de compras en empresa constructora de plantas termosolares). En realidad estudié Ingeniero Industrial Superior, especialidad Mecánica-Máquinas, todo ello porque siempre quise saber el funcionamiento de todo tipo de maquinas.

El problema es que ninguno de los trabajos me ha gustado hasta ahora, ya que mis trabajos de ingeniero se han limitado a la gestión, a realizar powerpoints, words y hojas excel. Vamos, un auténtico rollo.

Nadie me contrata para temas de diseño, porque no tengo ninguna experiencia.

Me gustaría de una vez por todas, realizar un curso, y estoy pensando en la Formación Profesional (grado Superior).

¿Alguien podría asesorarme un poco sobre el tipo de formación que cogería en dicha Formación Profesional en España?


Lo que me gusta últimamente, puesto que soy guitarrista y frikie del sonido, es aprender el funcionamiento de todos los dispositivos (resistencias, condensadores, bobinas, amplificador, electricidad analógia y digital). En su día estudie el funcionamiento interno de cada dispositivo. Aprendía a calular corrientes, voltajes y un montón de fórmulas que hoy en día no me sirven ni para arreglar un miserable mando a distancia.

Que alguien me explique a mi qué tipo de formación he recibido, que me siento tan poco útil.

Lo que si estoy haciendo, es día a día, seguir leyendo en este foro, e ir indagando por dónde puedo empezar a construir mis propios cachivaches, que me plantean retos personales por los que sí que estoy con ganas de luchar, y no me pasa así en el trabajo.

Ah! Tengo 34 años, ¿creen que es muy tarde para compartir tiempo con adolescentes en el grado superior?


Tengo bastante lío, la verdad. ¿Cómo puedo conseguir trabajar de lo que me gusta?


Muchas gracias


----------



## Giru_zgz (Ene 15, 2010)

Buenas, creo que lo que buscas de diseñar maquinas lo puedes encontrar en el grado superior de desarrollo de proyectos mecanicos, puedes buscar las asignaturas que tiene y el perfil de los estudiantes que lo realizan y sabras si es el que buscas. Respecto a la edad donde yo estudio fp hay gente que tiene mas años que los profesores asi que no lo veo un problema.


Cambiando de tema, yo estoy buscando alguien que me pueda orientar un poco sobre el modulo de *desarrollo de productos electronicos*, ahora mismo me quedan escasas semanas para irme de practicas del de equipos electronicos de consumo y tengo muchas ganas de empezar el superior. Haber la gente que he leido que lo han cursado si me puede explicar un poco lo que se estudia en cada asignatura mas o menos.


Saludos


----------



## tecnicoinformatica (Oct 28, 2012)

Buenas a tod@s, soy Jose, 23 años, de España, soy nuevo en este foro espero aprender y ayudar mucho .

Pues voy a comentar un poco mi situacion y planto mi duda.

Desde hace años me ha interesado la electronica, acabe la ESO, hice la prueba de acceso al Ciclo Formativo de Grado Superior (CFGS) con pensamiento de hacer un CFGS de Telecomunicaciones (ya que parecia interesante y es el CFGS relacionado con electronica mas cercano que tengo de mi casa, esta tambien el CFGS de Sistemas de Regulación y Control Automáticos (SRCA) pero ya me coge mucho mas lejos), una vez aprobada la prueba acceso, hecho preinscripcion para primero CFGS telecomunicaciones y segundo CFGS Administracion de Sistemas Informaticos (ASI), me cogen en ASI (ya que teleco estaba al completo). En ASI veo que mayoritariamente lo que se ve es administrar sistemas y programacion, pero no llegaba a llenarme del todo este GS ya que a mi me gustaria programar pero a alguna cosa, no hacer un programa para administrar una empresa, sino hacer un programa para algun objeto real que al yo pulsar por ejemplo el boton arriba lebante un dedo. Aqui hay un proyecto del CFGS de teleco:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N34Ra38_iKE

En el video de antes se ve a un robot seguidor de linea supongo que primero habran programado y ya con sus conocimientos de elecetronica habran creado el circuito y posteriormente cargado el programa en el. Pues estudiar para este tipo de cosas (como hacer un robot, como hacen para fabricar una antena, como hacen para fabricar un robot que siga una linea, como fabrican un transmisor FM... (sobre robots, antenas, radios,...)) me interesa, creo que quien trabaje de esto va tener trabajo casi asegurado y no le faltar para comer, ¿que opinais ustedes? (sobre si se ven todas estas cosas en el CFGS de Teleco, sobre que tal las salidas,...)

Un saludo

NOTA 1: sobre el CFGS ASI obtuve el titulo


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yo estoy haciendo el superior de Mantenimiento Electronico, antiguo Diseño de productos electronicos y ese es electronica pura y dura. Asignaturas de analogica, digital, industrial y montaje de circuitos.

Un colega esta haciendo robotica y es como tu dices, yo la verdad ASI lo veo mas de programar y de informatica


----------



## tecnicoinformatica (Oct 29, 2012)

Gracias por responder cansi22  . Si sobre ASI tengo el titulo, y es como comentas programar e informatica. Y ahora estoy en esa duda en si hacer CFGS de Teleco o CFGS de SRCA (este me coge algo mas lejos). Sino otra cosa que me estoy planteando es la carrera de ingenieria informatica (el problema de este es que me coge demasiado lejos, jeje), que creo que dan electronica, circuitos y demas.


----------



## nuria85 (May 3, 2018)

Buenas tardes! Me llamo Nuria, soy nueva en esto de la electronica y estoy un poco perdida. Me gustaria estudiar un grado superior de electronica. He estado buscando informacion por internet y he visto que dentro de los grados superiores hay los Ciclos LOE y los Ciclos LOGSE y dentro de esos ciclos estan los de Electronica y Electricidad.

Hay varios grados con diferentes nombres (desarrollo de productos electronicos, instalaciones electrotecnicas, sitemas de control automaticos, telecomunicaciones e informatica, robotica, sistemas electrotecnicos, etc...).

A mi me gusta aprender a reprarar productos electronicos (moviles, televisores, consolas, equipos de audio, etc....cualquier aparato electronico), reparar placas electronicas, saber como funcionan, buscar el problema y averiguar el porque no funcionan, soldar, etc. Lo que creo que seria un tecnico en electronica si no me equivoco.

¿Alguien podria decirme cual seria el modulo mas apropiado o seria mejor un grado medio ya que he visto que tambien los hay de electronica?

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## RamonMJ (Feb 8, 2021)

Buenos días,
Abro este hilo para compartir una inquietud que tengo. Hace tiempo que soy aficionado a la electrónica, desde los 12años aproximadamente. Mi inclinación siempre han sido las ciencias (F y Q) y la técnica (electrotecnia y electrónica). Así me dije, ¿y si pruebo de estudiar formalmente aquello a lo que como afición dedico tantas horas? Así empecé el grado de electrónica. Antes, pero, me miré el plan de estudios para ir haciendo boca de todas la cosas con las que me podría divertir.
Pienso que en la ingeniería uno no se divierte nada hasta tercer año. Pero antes de que llegue ese momento me parece que ya vamos medio agotados.
Entiendo que se nos deba preparar con cierta base matemática y física, pero a mi parecer (os comparto el plan de estudios anual) estos estudios están muy hinchados con relleno (paja) y poca profundidad en los diversos campos.

*1r curso*​
*Asignatura*Materia*Primer cuadrimestre*Fundamentos de ProgramaciónInformáticaFísica IFísicaAnálisis Matemático IMatemáticasÁlgebra LinealMatemáticasOrientación Professional y Académica*Segundo cuadrimestre*Fundamentos de ComputadoresInformáticaFísica IIFísicaAnálisis Matemático IIMatemáticasEconomía i Organización de empresasEmpresaInglés Técnico


*2º curso*​
*Asignatura*Materia*Primer cuadrimestre*Estadística y Métodos TransformadosMatemáticasFundamentos químicos de la IngenieríaQuímicaDibujo técnicoExpresión gráficaTeoría de Circuitos ITermodinámica e hidráulica*Segundo cuadrimestre*Teoría de Circuitos IIFundamentos de ElectrónicaFundamentos de Máquinas EléctricasFundamentos de Instalaciones EléctricasMáquinas y MecanismosCiencia y Resistencia de Materiales


*3r curso*​
*Asignatura**Primer cuadrimestre*Electrónica DigitalElectrónica AnalógicaElectrónica de PotenciaInformática Industrial IOptativas*Segundo cuadrimestre*MicrocontroladoresEquipos ElectrónicosInstrumentaciónControl Automático

*4º curso*​
*Asignatura**Primer cuadrimestre*AutomatizaciónSistemas Electrónicos de PotenciaInformática Industrial IIModelización de Sistemas y Control de ProcesosOficina Técnica*Segundo cuadrimestre*Sistemas RobotizadosOrganización IndustrialProyecto IntegradorTrabajo de Final de GradoOptativas

Me parecen esenciales tanto Física I y II, como Análisis I y II, métodos matemáticos, álgebra y programación. Pero hasta que no llegamos a asignaturas como fundamentos de electrónica y teoría de circuitos, me parece que no hacemos nada sino gastarnos en cosas que no son primordiales.
Es decir, que una asignatura tan importante y de contenido tan extenso como es Electrónica Analógica, dure tan solo un cuadrimestre (4 meses, contando que de estos cuatro, 2 semanas son de exámenes) me parece muy mal. He ojeado libros de esa materia, y son libros extensos.
Lo mismo con Electrónica digital o electrónica de potencia. Son materias y libros que si los estudiáramos con un poco de profundidad, dan para un año entero de estudio.
No veo en ninguna parte nada referente a corriente alterna. Otro campo que me parece esencial en electrónica y que también es extenso y podría durar un curso entero perfectamente.

Por otra parte, la electrónica ha evolucionado, desde aquellos chasis metálicos sobre los cuales se montaban transformadores y zócalos, hasta los diseños actuales de placa de CI multicapa que forman desde un simple televisor plano hasta una máquina de control numérico en una fábrica. ¿Dónde está la asignatura en la cual se supone nos deberían enseñar a diseñar placas? Me refiero, hoy en día todos sabemos que el diseño a mano alzada del trazado de las pistas es para un uso personal (pocas copias del mismo diseño), pero no cuando se trata de hacer grandes tiradas. ¿Dónde está la materia en la que nos van a instruir en el manejo de una de esas máquinas que cortan y delimitan las pistas de cobre a través del diseño en el ordenador? ¿Dónde está una materia sobre diseño electrónico, reglas de diseño, normativa EMC? Tampoco veo nada sobre teoría de filtros electrónicos. Se dejan tantas cosas, .... esto me desespera.

Encuentro también a faltar una asignatura sobre bobinados de motores, fundamentos de transformadores... Me pregunto dónde están esos créditos, que no aparecen ni como optativas.

La verdad, estoy en desacuerdo con el enfoque que se le da a este plan de estudios. Me parece un, prueba de un plato, prueba de otro y de otro, pero solo un poquito. No acabamos de conocer nada en concreto... Lo malo es que luego, creeremos ser ingenieros por tener el título y estar capacitados para todas las tareas y la verdad es que estaremos muy muuy lejos de saber ni siquiera un poquito de nuestro campo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2021)

Esto ya se trató muchas veces y hasta hace bastante poco, así que deberías usar el buscador. Pero aún así te dejo una respuesta que te va a aclarar lo que es el estudio universitario...por que es claro que no lo sabés o no lo entendés.





						Quiero aprender electrónica.
					

Hola  Sabe alguien que tal puede ser este curso para coger una base ¿alguien lo ha probado?  Próximo curso Electrónica Básica. Campus Tecnológico  Mi objetivo después del curso sería algo como ser capaz de encontrar el problema de fallo de una televisión samsung que no enciende, comprobar...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




PD: con leer los nombres de las asignaturas no vas a llegar a ninguna parte. Debés leer los contenidos mínimos de cada una de ellas como para empezar a entender de que se trata.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2021)

Antes de moderarlo por tema repetido sin usar el Buscador , te hago una analogía . . .  comienzas a estudiar medicina y el primer día te dan bisturí y un paciente para que le extirpes las amigdalas , sin haber estudiado anatomía ni nada.

A todos los que estudiamos ingeniería nos fastidió estar tres años estudiando física , matemáticas , quimica , etc. , etc. Pero es la base que se necesita para ser ingeniero EN SERIO !

Si quieres estudiar  menos y perder menos tiempo , con algún cursito de técnico electrónico te valdrá , también te valdra menos conocimiento y menos sueldo.

Saludos !


----------



## RamonMJ (Feb 8, 2021)

Hola,
Creo que el tema del que hablo no está duplicado pero si así lo creen los mods, pueden eliminarlo cuando lo estimen.

Pienso que se me ha entendido mal. Para nada me estaba "quejando" de los preparativos. Estoy acostumbrado a estudiar... Mucho.

Lo que quería decir es que la duración de ciertas asignaturas me parece insuficiente. Y que hay otras que ni siquiera están. 

Claro, esto me induce a pensar que los técnicos que se meten en radios, en osciladores, en discutir el funcionamiento de un esquema, en hacer cosas en definitiva sin copiar, tendrán más conocimientos que nosotros que hemos estudiado todo de manera comprimida y recortada en el intervalo de un cuatrimestre. 
Solamente eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2021)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Creo que el tema del que hablo no está duplicado



Si , se trató 1,8 por diez a la 100 veces !

En tu caso es solo cuestión de buscarlos bien , en mi caso . . .  solo recordarlos.

En principio , un técnico tendría mas conocimientos prácticos , y menos teóricos.

También analizá que el programa está diseñado cómo filtro , se aburren de no ver electrónica y se van  !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2021)

RamonMJ dijo:


> esto me induce a pensar que los técnicos que se meten en radios, en osciladores, en discutir el funcionamiento de un esquema, en hacer cosas en definitiva sin copiar, *tendrán más conocimientos que nosotros que hemos estudiado todo de manera comprimida y recortada en el intervalo de un cuatrimestre*.


Ya lo dije en el link que te pasé antes: cuando terminés la universidad vas a "saber" hacer pocas cosas de electrónica y mayormente cosas simples, pero si crees que ahí se acabó tu carrera estas equivocado. Luego de esos 4 o 5 años + un título recién vas a empezar a aprender cosas electrónicas de la realidad, y vas a aprender mas cosas si entrás a trabajar en una empresa que diseñe/construya componentes y tecnologías específicas.
Es IMPOSIBLE que en la universidad te enseñen TODA la electrónica actual, por dos motivos:
1- Deben tener profesores que conozcan todas esas cosas nuevas, y no siempre hay disponibles/formados en esas cosas.
2- Cuando terminés de aprender todo eso que vos crees necesario ahora, vas a tener que empezar de nuevo por que ya será viejo y obsoleto.
Por esos motivos, la universidad te enseña a USAR LA CABEZA, no solo estudiando sino también enlazando conocimientos para  construir soluciones a los problemas...y en ese camino vas a tener que seguir estudiando...estudiando mucho, por que habrán muchas cosas que no conocés por que son nuevas, pero lo que si conocerás son las bases que dan origen esas cosas nuevas, así que con que te pongas a estudiar un rato ya sabrás de que se trata.
Por supuesto que si te toca interactuar con una persona que lleva 15 años diseñando y aplicando un tecnología determinada, lo más probable es que no tengas NPI de lo que hace y tengas que aprender a trabajar con ella...como lo hizo en su momento la persona con la que vas a interactuar. Pero eso solo es tiempo, y no mucho quizás, hasta que logres saber de que vá la cosa.


----------



## RamonMJ (Feb 8, 2021)

Gracias por las respuestas. 
Gracias Dr. Zoidberg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2021)

La universidad te abrirá la mente y entonces , ante un proyecto nuevo y desconocido . . .  ellos fundamentalmente te han enseñado a buscar bibliografía , así que te será facil ubicarla y leerla-analizarla . . .  hoy mucho mas facil con Internet , antes preguntarle a la bibliotecaria que libros trataban sobre . . .  y te daba una lista de 10 o mas 

Además del que te aconsejó Dr.Z :

Quiero aprender electrónica.

Hay varios mas :






						Vale la pena estudiar una Ingenieria en Electronica?
					

No vi temas similares  Hay un tema parecido pero del 2011  Me metí a estudiar ingeniería electronica, y jale dos cursos en el primer ciclo,  Matematica 1 y introduccion a ciencias de la computacion  ¿debería continuar? ¿Que significa jalar? Yo creía que significaba arrastrar o estirar. Por aquí...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




¿Que especialidad de Ingeniería estudiar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2021)

Y este otro tema, que no terminó muy bien, también tiene cosas útiles:





						Diferencias entre ingenieros y técnicos
					

A ver si alguien me dice que opina sobre diferencias entre técnicos responsables y muy capaces, e ingenieros, ya que me parece que al ingeniero, se lo toma como el gran rey y al técnico como a un reo y se lo menosprecia a diario, lo digo con conocimiento de causa y propiedad.  Al parecer el...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 8, 2021)

Hola a todos , hay enginieros y tanbien hay enginieros , unos estudiaron curso técnico antes de la engineria , otros no tuvieran nada de técnico y fueran estudiar directo la engineria.
Seguramente quien estudio lo técnico antes vaias apriender mucho mas facil y efectivo si conparado a quien nunca tuve cualquer contacto con la parte tecnica.
Hay técnicos que sapen muuuuuucho mas que un enginiero formado , pero ese técnico NO tiene un diploma que lo torne reconocido.
Hay tanbien personas que nunca fue a un escuela técnica nin tanpoco a un nucleo academico y sape muuuuuuucho mas que un enginiero formado.
Jo soy un técnico electronico casi jubilado , aun me faltan unos pocos años para jubilar , NO estudie engineria por pura falta de juicio , tenia todos recursos nesesarios para hacer ( ai mi firma mas abajo ) .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

